# Perfervid Sonancies for Bassoon Solo



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

A composition of mine, _Perfervid Sonancies_ won the Bassoon Composition Contest hosted by Alireza Motevaseli, principal bassoonist with the Tehran Symphony Orchestra and Iran National Orchestra. You can hear the piece, read about it, and read about myself, here:

http://fagott.ir/adam-torkelson_per...o-bassoon_bassoon-soloist-alireza-motevaseli/

I've also attached the score to this post so you can follow along if you'd like.

Enjoy!

Adam Torkelson


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It works! Hopefully you'll be able over the next few years to get this into the hands of other bassoonists as I'm sure they'll like it enough to perform it.

After reading your Bio, I kept asking myself why I was under the impression you played tuba.

A few notation/engraving suggestions: (1) Decrease the font size every so little to get that lonely single staff of page 4 onto page 3 or increase everything (staff size, font size, whatever) so page 4 is full (2) manually adjust slurs so they don't collide with accidentals like m. 81 (3) m. 47 slurs confusing. Do you want the start of grace notes to be tongued? If so then the slur from A-flat up to E-flat is unnecessary (4) beam the 8ths in the m.59 triplet like you did at the end of the measure (5) pull the abbreviation "_flt_" under the slur so it's close to the notehead.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, I still play the tuba! Just not professionally anymore. I can still belt out G's above the staff though--haha! I was in the union and gigged for many years but since moving back to TX, don't play as much anymore. Just piano professionally, I play once a week in a recurring gig in a restaurant with a jazz group.

Thanks for the proofreading feedback. I'll make sure to follow it, next time around.


----------

